#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Darm arbeitet zu schnell? >

## philippjostmann

Hallo zusammen,  
seit ca. 3 Wochen musss ich ständig auf die Toilette und habe Stuhlgang (bis zu 5  mal täglich). Kein Durchfall, sondern ehr "Bleistiftdurchfall". Die Farbe ist hellbraun. Ich bin echt am verzweifeln. 
Ich habe keinen Stress, bin Student  :Zwinker:  Aber inzwischen Panikattacken wenn ich zu Uni gehen möchte. 
Ich esse wenig Zucker und Kaffee lasse in inzwischen auch sogar weg. 
Wodran kann das alles liegen? Ich hab die Vermutung das es vll ein Pilz sein könnte oder arbeitet mein Darm zu schnell? Was kann ich gegen all das machen?  
Bitte um Antworten schnell....  :Sad:

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Philipp,
das Einzige, was dir eine klare Antwort bringt, ist, schnell zum Arzt zu gehen und eine Stuhluntersuchung machen zu lassen. Ansonsten kann man nur spekulieren, und das würde dir nichts bringen.
(Es gibt auch nicht mehr oder schnellere Antworten, wenn du doppelt postest, 1x reicht.)

----------

